# He both loves and hates the ring look as he loves and hates himself



## 1stvermont (Sep 7, 2020)

Looking for a quote similar to the above by Gandalf about Gollum. Is his only a movie out e or is there similar in the books? I remember in FOTR reading a quote that said Gollum hated the ring. I think it was by Aragorn. Does anyone know of a quote like this in the books?


----------



## Starbrow (Sep 7, 2020)

In Chapter 2, "The Shadow of the Past" in FOTR, Gandalf says, "He hated it and loved it, as he hated and loved himself." This is said during the long conversation where he explains to Frodo how he got the One Ring.


----------



## 1stvermont (Sep 8, 2020)

Starbrow said:


> In Chapter 2, "The Shadow of the Past" in FOTR, Gandalf says, "He hated it and loved it, as he hated and loved himself." This is said during the long conversation where he explains to Frodo how he got the One Ring.




Thank you so much.


----------

